# عاجل جداً .. القمر الصناعى قد يسقط بالقرب من مصر ( فى السودان ) ولن يتحدد ذلك الا قبل سقوطه بساعات



## yousteka (20 سبتمبر 2011)

عاجل جداً .. القمر الصناعى قد يسقط بالقرب من مصر ( فى السودان ) ولن يتحدد ذلك الا قبل سقوطه بساعات  


مخاوف من اصطدام قمر صناعي بالسودان

حذر مركز البحوث السوداني من اصطدام قمر صناعي أمريكي أواخر الشهر الجاري بمنطقة يقع السودان داخلها. المنطقة المشار إليها تقع بين خطي 57 درجة شمال خط الاستواء و57 درجة جنوبه ويرجح سقوط القمر الذي خرج من مداره فيها وهى الأكثر ازدحاما بالسكان في العالم.وقال الدكتور أنور محمد الراصد الفضائي بمركز البحوث السوداني ، عثمان لفضائية "الشروق" السودانية ، إنه لا يمكن تحديد المكان الذي سيقع فيه القمر "يو ايه آر إس" الذي انتهت صلاحيته منذ عام 2005 ، إلا قبل ساعتين أو ثلاث ساعات فقط من سقوطه ، وهو ما يعني صعوبة التقليل من مخاطره.
وأشار إلى أن عددا كبيرا من أجزاء القمر سينفجر داخل الغلاف الهوائي ، لكن يتوقع سقوط 26 قطعة منه مصحوبة بألسنة نارية ما ينذر بخطر الحرائق التي تهدد الملايين ، على مساحة تتراوح بين 400 إلى 500 كلم وقال عثمان إنه إذا تسبب سقوط القمر في أية خسائر ، فإن على الدولة التي تمتلكه دفع تعويضات كبيرة للدولة المتضررة و أفاد الراصد الفضائي أن أقمارا صناعية كثيرة سقطت في السابق لكنها لم تصادف مناطق مأهولة بالسكان لذلك لم تخلف أي أضرار لأنها غالبا ما تسقط في المحيطات أو في مناطق خالية ، وحذر السكان من لمس أحد الأجزاء حال سقوطه في منطقة مأهولة بالسكان لأنها قابلة للانفجار .
وحذرت "ناسا" من اتجاه قمر صناعي يزن ستة أطنان تقريبا إلى كوكب الأرض بعد أن خرج من مداره . و نبهت ناسا أن احتمالية أن يصطدم القمر بسطح الأرض أعلى من المعتاد.
وكانت ناسا قد توقعت أن يصطدم القمر الصناعي الذي يعود تاريخ إطلاقه بواسطة المكوك ديسكفري إلى 20 عاما ، بمنطقة ما على سطح الأرض في الرابع والعشرين من سبتمبر الجاري. ​


----------



## yousteka (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً .. القمر الصناعى قد يسقط بالقرب من مصر ( فى السودان ) ولن يتحدد ذلك الا قبل سقوطه بساعات*

صاروخ «ناسا» يصطدم بغلاف الأرض قريبًا





Mon, 19/09/2011 - 14:15 


يستعد قمر صناعي معطل, تابع لوكالة ناسا الأمريكية, للاصطدام بالغلاف الجوي للأرض بعد أن تم تعطيله من قبل الشركة. 

ونقلت وكالة أسوشيتد برس عن وكالة «ناسا» أن القمر الصناعي, الذي يبلغ وزنه خمسة أطنان, سيتحطم إلى حوالي 26 جزءًا مع اقترابه من الغلاف الجوي للأرض، وتبلغ احتمالية سقوط أي جزء من حطام القمر على الأرض حوالي 1 في الـ3200. 

ولم يسقط على أي شخص حطام قمر صناعي أو أي من مخلفات الفضاء من قبل، لكن ربما تكون هذه هي المرة الأولي التي يحدث فيها هذا رغم انخفاض الاحتمالية بشكل كبير. ويتوقع العلماء أن يسقط القمر الصناعي يوم 23 سبتمبر الجاري. 


​


----------



## holiness (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً .. القمر الصناعى قد يسقط بالقرب من مصر ( فى السودان ) ولن يتحدد ذلك الا قبل سقوطه بساعات*

سبتمبر الجاري فيه بلاوي كثيرة هههههه


----------



## esambraveheart (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً .. القمر الصناعى قد يسقط بالقرب من مصر ( فى السودان ) ولن يتحدد ذلك الا قبل سقوطه بساعات*

*يا رب يقع علي مقر جماعة الاخوان المسلمين..و يا سلام لو ينشن علي مسجد القائد بالاسكندريه ..و يا عيني بقي لو غير رايه و نشن علي الصنم اللي في مكه..تبقي اكبر خدمه يقدمها القمر الصناعي للانسانيه في اخر ايامه*​


----------



## جيلان (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً .. القمر الصناعى قد يسقط بالقرب من مصر ( فى السودان ) ولن يتحدد ذلك الا قبل سقوطه بساعات*

لا والنبى يبعد عن اسكندرية
اه انا اول ما قريت الموضوع فى الثقافى وعرفت موضوع57 شمال وجنوب خط الاستواء وبصيت على خريطة خطوط العرض قلت اهلاااااا ههههههه
ربنا يستر
على رأى كتكوت مدام اجدة ميت واجدة ميت هتفرج فى ايييييه ههههههه


----------



## esambraveheart (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً .. القمر الصناعى قد يسقط بالقرب من مصر ( فى السودان ) ولن يتحدد ذلك الا قبل سقوطه بساعات*




جيلان قال:


> لا والنبى


 
* اكيد تقصدي النبي دانيال طبعا*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً .. القمر الصناعى قد يسقط بالقرب من مصر ( فى السودان ) ولن يتحدد ذلك الا قبل سقوطه بساعات*

*اهو دلوقتى يقولوا ده من الفلول الفضائيه هههههههههه*


----------



## ميرنا (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً .. القمر الصناعى قد يسقط بالقرب من مصر ( فى السودان ) ولن يتحدد ذلك الا قبل سقوطه بساعات*

شوفتى يا يلو جيلك انتى اهو مش انا ضيفية انتى بقى


----------



## sosofofo (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً .. القمر الصناعى قد يسقط بالقرب من مصر ( فى السودان ) ولن يتحدد ذلك الا قبل سقوطه بساعات*

يارب استرها ويعدي الشهر دا على خير
والشهر دا بس يارب كل الايام ارحمنا يارب​


----------



## جيلان (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً .. القمر الصناعى قد يسقط بالقرب من مصر ( فى السودان ) ولن يتحدد ذلك الا قبل سقوطه بساعات*




esambraveheart قال:


> *اكيد تقصدي النبي دانيال طبعا*​


 
اى نبى المهم ميجيش هههههه



Apsoti قال:


> شوفتى يا يلو جيلك انتى اهو مش انا ضيفية انتى بقى


 
ههههههههههه انا مالى انتى الى عملتى فيها صاحبة واجب خلى بالك السودان والصعيد مافيش بنهم كتير اتقى الله:new2:


----------



## ميرنا (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً .. القمر الصناعى قد يسقط بالقرب من مصر ( فى السودان ) ولن يتحدد ذلك الا قبل سقوطه بساعات*

شريرة من يومك


----------

